# Samsung UA32ES6200R vs Lg 32LM6400



## RocknRolla (Oct 16, 2012)

hiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!

I will be buying a LED 3D TV next month so i can't decide on which to buy.
Its Samsung UA32ES6200R vs Lg 32LM6400.

plzzzzzzzz help me out

I think LG 32LM6400 is a step ahead of samsung in dat range.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

If you want a 3D TV, then opt for LG.


----------



## RocknRolla (Oct 19, 2012)

why samsung has any problem?????????


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 19, 2012)

Go for lg its passive 3D, certified flicker free, brighter 3D, far better dsgn, depth control in 3D , cheap glasses and much more


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 20, 2012)

In 3D segment LG is the best, in non 3D segment Samsung is the best.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 20, 2012)

I do agree with aroraanant,wanna  just add dat 
Best 3d-LG
Best economical 2D- Samsung
Best 2D- Sony (bit costlier than sam)


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 20, 2012)

In best 2D case still Samsung is the best.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 20, 2012)

Guess u own a samsung 5000r


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 20, 2012)

No....
Have been planning to buy one from a long time but.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> No....
> Have been planning to buy one from a long time but.



But wot?


----------



## RocknRolla (Oct 21, 2012)

bt i think samsung dudes r best in displays

now i can't decide


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 21, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> But wot?



But due to some financial crises I was not able to buy


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 21, 2012)

@aroraanant: which samsung series is best in terms of PQ & features in 40" size ?if there is any other company which beats sammy in 40" size, pls mention that also. i dont want 3D. but is it a must ? is that technology getting more & more popular , and will i miss it if i dont choose it ???need some of these clarifications pls...


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2012)

manuvaidya said:


> @aroraanant: which samsung series is best in terms of PQ & features in 40" size ?if there is any other company which beats sammy in 40" size, pls mention that also. i dont want 3D. but is it a must ? is that technology getting more & more popular , and will i miss it if i dont choose it ???need some of these clarifications pls...



If you tell us your budget we people can suggest you a good tv.


----------



## RocknRolla (Oct 21, 2012)

i love sammy!!!!!!!!


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 21, 2012)

manuvaidya said:


> @aroraanant: which samsung series is best in terms of PQ & features in 40" size ?if there is any other company which beats sammy in 40" size, pls mention that also. i dont want 3D. but is it a must ? is that technology getting more & more popular , and will i miss it if i dont choose it ???need some of these clarifications pls...



Samsung 40ES5600 is the best, nothing beats it.That is the latest one, and it has been launched this year only.Just get it eyes closed


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't want to start a samsung sony war here but Imo Sony's 2d is better than samsung


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 21, 2012)

Budget ? around 40k-50k max.... that much i can stretch, thats it.


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2012)

^^ for 44k you can get 
LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television
LINK
LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com
You can easily get it around 42k.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 22, 2012)

manuvaidya said:


> Budget ? around 40k-50k max.... that much i can stretch, thats it.



If you want a 40" TV in that budget then the best option will be Samsung 40EH5000, you can get it for 48k or may be less.


----------

